
Photographing glass: Lighting techniques for transparent glass objects - mdlincoln
https://blog.cmog.org/2018/04/25/photographing-glass-lighting-techniques-for-transparent-glass-objects/
======
kawera
For anyone interested in lighting techniques for "difficult" surfaces,
including glass, I'd recommend the excellent "Light Science & Magic" by Paul
Fuqua & Fill Hunter: [https://www.amazon.com/Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-
Phot...](https://www.amazon.com/Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-
Photographic/dp/0415719402)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I wanted to second "Light Science and Magic," and also put in a plug for
Strobist, which is where I originally heard about this book:
[http://strobist.blogspot.com](http://strobist.blogspot.com)

------
mozumder
Photographic lighting is such an overlooked skill. Commercial photographers
spend years crafting this skill. You can spend hundreds of thousands of
dollars just on lighting, where one umbrella reflector, with no electronics,
can cost $11k.

Here's an example of an iPhone product shot: [https://fstoppers.com/video/bts-
how-apples-product-photograp...](https://fstoppers.com/video/bts-how-apples-
product-photographer-makes-iphone-ad-perfect-3321)

Each specular highlight & complementary shadow contrast is put in on purpose,
with its own lighting/card/reflector.

~~~
fredley
I had no idea these were photography, I always assumed they were renders.

~~~
pasta
Related to this: when Ikea started using 3D models in their brochures
photographers were teaching the 3D modelers how to lighten the products. And
visa versa a lot of photographers became interested in 3D modeling.

------
petepete
Really interesting. Even as an enthusiast photographer it's easy to overlook
the amount of skill and work that goes into shots like this.

For anyone interested, Dustin Dolby's (aka Workphlo) YouTube channel provides
lots of information on product photography on a budget

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DustinDolby](https://www.youtube.com/user/DustinDolby)

------
mdlincoln
Just commenting to add this wonderfully succinct summary of the post by John
Overholt:

>It takes a tremendous amount of work to make the work that goes into
photographing this goblet invisible.

[https://twitter.com/john_overholt/status/991110369082068992](https://twitter.com/john_overholt/status/991110369082068992)

